# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > Raspberry Pi >  درخواست راهنمایی برای راه اندازی برد PI2

## sadeghpa80

سلام من یه برد رازبری خریدم 
ولی اصلا بالا نمیاد
تمام سیستم عامل هایی که این برد ساپورت میکنه رو دانلود کردم و با برنامه مخصوصه خودش رایت کردم روی SD ولی هیچ به هیچ 
نه با LCD که براش خریدم چیزی نشون میده ( تصویر سفیده ) نه با کابل HDMI که به تلویزیون وصل میکنم 

برد مشکل داره ؟ 
ممنون میشم راهنماییم بفرمایید

----------


## hamid-nic

از این لینک استفاده کن

----------

